# Show us your WOMAS



## kgimhoff (Oct 2, 2009)

Show us your womas 


The first is my male and the second is my male and female together


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 2, 2009)

Ooooh, like the sexy second shot there. Good work!


----------



## James..94 (Oct 2, 2009)

Great shot kgimhoff


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 2, 2009)

nice womas


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 2, 2009)

no probs..just send them to me and il post pics,lol..nice womas mate,i havent got any yet


----------



## buck (Oct 2, 2009)

Here are a couple.
Male on left, female on right.


----------



## deebo (Oct 2, 2009)

not very "nice" pics but here are some of mine.....some nice womas everyone else.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## rash (Oct 2, 2009)

[QUOTE The first is my male and the second is my male and female together[/QUOTE]

Very nice, looks almost like my pair! You have any luck with the mating? She getting nice and fat?


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my male SA woma, he is of a Moomba locality bloodline.


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 2, 2009)

buck said:


> Here are a couple.
> Male on left, female on right.


 
Its an addition i am proud to have!!! Loiving your womas


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 2, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Ooooh, like the sexy second shot there. Good work!


 


James..94 said:


> Great shot kgimhoff


 


gecko-mad said:


> nice womas


 


Thanks guys


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 2, 2009)

David Evans said:


> not very "nice" pics but here are some of mine.....some nice womas everyone else.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


 
Love em good work, they look amazing


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 2, 2009)

Hahahaha nice one azn4114

Hoping my girl is pregnant so might have some hatchies for ya


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Oct 2, 2009)

Heres my favourite...I love crazy patterned womas....this one bred this year for the first time...hoping for more crazy patterns...



kelly


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 2, 2009)

kgimhoff said:


> Hahahaha nice one azn4114
> 
> Hoping my girl is pregnant so might have some hatchies for ya


 i would be interested let me know how you go


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 2, 2009)

ohhh ohhh count me in tooo


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 2, 2009)

ThatTyeGuy said:


> ohhh ohhh count me in tooo


 me first..lol


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 2, 2009)

Ha ha for sure guys

This will be my first yeasr breeding so fingers crossed Shuld through out some good ones anyways


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 2, 2009)

"Carlito" (tanami)


----------



## rash (Oct 3, 2009)

heres a new one of my boys


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 3, 2009)

rash said:


> heres a new one of my boys


 
Wow nice woma and the little one.... what a cutie!!!


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 3, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> "Carlito" (tanami)


 
My oh my what a snake!!! You should be proud one of the nicest womas ive ever seen mate great job


----------



## gozz (Oct 3, 2009)

Heres one


----------



## symbol (Oct 3, 2009)

Do womas get as big as BHPs?


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 3, 2009)

rash said:


> [QUOTE The first is my male and the second is my male and female together


 
Very nice, looks almost like my pair! You have any luck with the mating? She getting nice and fat?[/QUOTE]


Not sure if my female is gravid. you see its my first year breeding and keeping snakes so its all new to me.But fingers crossed hay. But its looking hopfull if she is she should drop them about the 15 or 16 according to her pre lay slouth..


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 3, 2009)

symbol said:


> Do womas get as big as BHPs?


 

Yeah bhps grow to about 2.5m and womas about the same around 2.3 although im sure some can get bigger... dont quote me on the numbers not 100% sure.

Womas are a pleasure to have they are known to be very placid temper and genually dont bite although they can misstake a finger as food at dinner time lol mine have never bitten never even looked like biting. My 8 year old girls through them arould like toys:shock:
Haha
They are in my eyes the best *pet* snake to own my pic by far.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2009)

You have to look really hard to find a really nice (adult) BHP, and you have to look really hard to find a crappy looking woma, they are the best snake to own no matter what your level of experience is, easy to keep and easy to breed.. Some of my ones are in my album if you care to look, I have 3 gravid atm, fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## gozz (Oct 3, 2009)

symbol said:


> Do womas get as big as BHPs?


 Depends what local they come from,
but most dont get as big as a BHP cheers


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> You have to look really hard to find a really nice (adult) BHP, and you have to look really hard to find a crappy looking woma, they are the best snake to own no matter what your level of experience is, easy to keep and easy to breed.. Some of my ones are in my album if you care to look, I have 3 gravid atm, fingers crossed all goes well.


 

Just looked at you album...very nice


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 3, 2009)

my male





my female


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

RELLIK81 said:


> my male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice markings rellik!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 3, 2009)

thankyou
i prefer the markings of the male over the female tho


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

Some old pics ( used before)


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yea the males markings are nicer i like the darker tone


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice Womas.... I think it's fantastic they are now on class 1 in NSW, how can you possibly go wrong with a Woma?


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah womas are awesome...i wanna get another pair of SA womas in the future...


----------



## rick (Oct 4, 2009)

*Rockhampton Downs Woma*

Here are some of my Womas !


----------



## rash (Oct 4, 2009)

GSXR Boy, love that 2nd pic!
And rick......:shock:....they are stunners!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 4, 2009)

Love the 3rd photo Rick,i like the darker ones compared to the light ones...Im actually getting to like Womas more and more now,might need to add some to my collection...


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

rash said:


> GSXR Boy, love that 2nd pic!


 
Cheers mate, thanks!


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow dint expect so many posts on my thread but my oh my there is some stunning womas out there!!! But would expect nothing less it hard to find a bad looking woma.

GXSR BOY your womas are stunning!!! Make me want to get more as well... they are my pic of snakies.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

kgimhoff said:


> GXSR BOY your womas are stunning!!! Make me want to get more as well... they are my pic of snakies.


 
Ah thanks  but there is only one in those pics.
I love the look of your dark one, i thought i had cured my Woma addiction too.......


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow rick those last two pics are AMAZING


----------



## rick (Oct 4, 2009)

*Some more Womas*

Thanks guys! Should be getting some Rockhampton Downs out next season but for now here are some of the pairs for this season


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

rick said:


> Thanks guys! Should be getting some Rockhampton Downs out next season but for now here are some of the pairs for this season


 

Looks promising, having a bit of a snuggle arent they?


----------



## Vixen (Oct 4, 2009)

Our topaz pair from Mr Stone.


----------



## Jonlivingthelife (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice pair vixen.


----------



## Tristis (Oct 5, 2009)

nice womas Rick


----------



## tylers.reptiles (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful Womas Vixen!


----------



## Lozza (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice womas everyone  
Yay for another woma thread, they are my absolute favourite snake!

Here are my 2 new RHD from gman
male - Jinx






female - Voodoo





and some updated pics of my other womas

Ziggy - male Topaz Tanami





Esmerelda - female Topaz Tanami





Pedro - male Eighty Mile Beach WA





Juanita - female Eighty Mile Beach WA





Dora - female Tanami





Teddy - male Tanami (he's always shedding when I want to take a pic)





Sandy - female Sandfire WA





Rocky - male Sandfire WA


----------



## Vixen (Oct 6, 2009)

Gorgy woma's! How old are your Topaz pair now out of interest?


----------



## Lozza (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Vixen  They are around 21 months now, the female is a little small for her age as she has been a fussy eater. They looked similar to yours when I first got them from SXR but are getting lighter and lighter.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazing womas


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's some pics taken just minutes ago....

















happy days


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs jason! Nice womas all!


----------



## blackthorn (Oct 6, 2009)

RHDs


----------



## bajamat (Oct 6, 2009)

hey guys just wondering how old and what kind of weight does a woma have to be before breeding


----------



## Tristis (Oct 6, 2009)

here are 2 of my pin stripe RHD's hold backs


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2009)

You can breed them at a quite small size and only 18 months old, you will only get a small clutch from them and it takes a bit out of them which makes it harder to get them larger for the following year and you may end up with another small clutch and so on.... best wait till they have maxed out size wise, whether you do that in 18 months or 5 years thats up to you.


----------



## rick (Oct 6, 2009)

*Rhd womas*

*You know why these are stunners Tristis *
*These little beauties came from you. *

*Thanks again*
*RICK*


----------



## Tristis (Oct 6, 2009)

no worries mate


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow there's some really nice womas in this thread with so much variation too.Inever thought much of them especially when they were $2,500.00 each.The ones I really like I don't think are any special locality but I have a nice pair of Tanami womas which are both a bit different to each other,myself I prefer the soft looking ones if you know what I mean just like this one?


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 6, 2009)

I wasnt that interested in Womas until recently the ones ive seen are stunning...You have a wonderful collection Lozza,and those pin striped Tristis are simply amazing...They would have to be a favourite.What a fantastic time to photograph them JasonL,and wonderful Womas to match...MARK


----------



## hnn17 (Oct 6, 2009)

pair of tanami


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2009)

pinkmus said:


> Congrats on the eggs jason! Nice womas all!



Thanks, she ended up with 9 eggs in total, not bad for a woma. If i posted pics of her now someone would flame me for neglect.... I have no idea how she could go another 2 months of natural incubation without eating....she's as thin as a stick.... she used to be pretty fat a few months back.... time to cull some rats.


----------



## Lozza (Oct 9, 2009)

Tristis said:


> here are 2 of my pin stripe RHD's hold backs



Mmmm I'd kill for that 1st one  Very nice womas!

Congrats on the eggs Jason


----------



## adelherper (Oct 9, 2009)

wow lozza nice selection of womas haha but i belive u are missing sa womas come on guy were are all the sa womas ive wonted sa's for years


----------



## rick (Oct 10, 2009)

*Woma*

No wonder BROWNS you like the more softer Womas as you put it that is stunning! I want it 
Regards Rick


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is a specimen found in the wild yesterday that has some weird pigment fade going on a round the head region.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 29, 2010)

pic 2


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 29, 2010)

body shot


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 29, 2010)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Here is a specimen found in the wild yesterday that has some weird pigment fade going on a round the head region.


The head doesn't look a normal woma's head? it looks as if this one has an upper lip? ohhh nvm. i looked at the other woma heads its the same. lol this one looked different =S


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 30, 2010)

heres my female tanami woma


----------



## Squinty (Jan 30, 2010)

These are my Tanami Woma hatchies.

The male is the one curled up and ready to headbutt.

Im thinking about getting another female.


----------



## Dukz13 (Jan 30, 2010)

haven't got a woma yet but i will be now after this thread bloody gorrrrjuz colours


----------



## yommy (Jan 30, 2010)

Crazy woma there pilbara pythons, a keeper or will he be up for sale?

He'd look good over my female boodarie


----------



## No-two (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a cracker of a woma Dave, first dibs.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 31, 2010)

This one is my fav from this seasons lot.


----------



## yommy (Jan 31, 2010)

most recent ones of my WA's feeding yesterday


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 31, 2010)

yommy said:


> most recent ones of my WA's feeding yesterday


Whats the reptile drink bowl thing there?


----------



## yommy (Jan 31, 2010)

Its a self waterer i have had for years. They are hard to come by these days. Ideal more for anterasia then aspidites i am in the process of up grading them. Serve a good job though............


----------



## Raptor_Reptiles (Jan 31, 2010)

*womas*

Quick pic of oneof my pairs have a few more but not intrested to display them all. The ones displayed are 4 years old


----------



## Jarden (Jan 31, 2010)

*SA woma*

Picked this little fella up on friday from Den


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a recent favourite of mine


----------



## yommy (Feb 23, 2010)

that one is a real cracker Dave. I even like the uneven head colouration. Will be interesting to see what you can produce off this animal. Is it male or female?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

That is nice Dave, I'll guess Male?


----------



## bluey66 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a photo of my very first Tanami Woma l got in 2006 from Mathew Bonnet from Adelaide SA.
l no-longer have it with me anymore and hope to get some more this year sometime, l love the look of either Uluru or RHD Woma Python's, my concern is is there different bloodline or unrelated pairs available for future breeding.


----------



## bpb02 (Feb 23, 2010)

here is my new baby its a tanami


----------



## Jewly (Feb 23, 2010)

This is my guy Jasper. He has a lovely nature and has never once bitten.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice looking Woma there Jewly, 98% of womas have that nature, the other 2% are demons


----------



## dreamkiller (Feb 23, 2010)

sandreen and kynan


----------



## No-two (Feb 23, 2010)

Dave that is a cracker of an animal, fantastic. 
Heres a nice tanami.





And a tanami I bred this season.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 23, 2010)

You guys guessed right, it is a male. This particular critter seems to have pigment fading but I haven't had it long enough yet to see if it is progressive. 
No-two
I like the colour of the banding on that Tanami


----------



## dreamkiller (Feb 23, 2010)

they're veey pretty no-two


----------



## bpb02 (Feb 24, 2010)

how do you tell the sex i would love to no if mine is a male or female


----------



## billiemay (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone elses woma try to catch things with their tail? If I put my hand hear my girls tail she'll constrict it and hurry back to find out what she's caught and she did this with a rat just now. Is that weird or do lots of snakes do it?


----------



## Spot_the_mac (Jun 13, 2010)

*more fun in the sun pictures*

more fun in the sun pics


----------



## bucky (Jun 13, 2010)

nice woma's all. luv the diversity. this is my girl i got from snake ranch a couple of weeks back. hoping to get a nice male to grow up and breed them soon.


----------



## driftoz (Jun 13, 2010)

some nice womas there i got mine not long ago but theres another i would like to get which had X patturn down its body dont know if i should or not lol


----------



## HamletandOphelia (Jun 18, 2010)

Head shot of my woma. Locality unknown -- womas in the U.S. are commonly sold as just 'womas', with no reference to locality. Most docile snake I've owned. Great head coloration too.


----------

